# Joint pain and swelling



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Has anyone ever experienced pain in one joint yesterday,, to find another joint in pain today?
Last week,, my hip joint was a tad painful,, I was able to walk,, but still in some pain. It lasted about four days total.
Within a 2 day period, I started experiencing a pain in my left knee, just enough to get my attenton. Now,,, 3 days into this,,, my knee is swollen the size of my thigh. I have had to walk on it all day as per my job, so no getting out of that.
I did nothing to hurt my hip,,, nor my knee joint.
I keep hoping,, tomorrow,, my knee will be fine. I did put emu oil on my knee last night,,, didn't help I guess.
And,, oh yeah, to those who don't know me,,, I don't do doctors.
Altho,, I do value you all's opinion.
Thanks
GH


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

This seems to occasionally happen to me. Right now it's my left knee (I can't remember specifically injuring it, but it hurts off and on). My right arm (where it bends) also hurts. The of course there is my left shoulder which flares up off and on. Many of these I might have injured very slightly, but then keep aggravating them again and again. With my left knee, I suspect part of it might be the way I sit and it keeps it tweaked.

Not much help, but misery loves company!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My guess would be that you are dehydrated. The cushioning between joints needs lots of fluid to remain flexible and pain free.

Back before I started taking care of my body, I drank Dr. Pepper all the time. I didn't like water and never drank it. My hips got so painful that I could hardly walk and I used a cane. I had LOTS of other problems as well. A friend finally talked me into going to see a local Naturopath that had helped a friend of his. That visit changed my life. She convinced me to start drinking water and plenty of it. Over the next week I actually had...not exactly pain, but strange sensations all over my body as it re-hydrated! My hips are so flexible now that I can grab a foot and raise it up over my head.

You may also need to up the amount of healthy fats in your diet. Eat more avocados and coconut oil.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I experienced that when I was younger. I was afflicted with something called sarcoidosis which is an immune disease that can attack joints as well as other parts of the body. It is similar to rheumatic fever and the body attacks itself. Have you had strep throat lately? The doctor also asked me if I had been exposed to lead. They also checked me for lymphoma and TB.

Out of the blue my elbows got sore and were bruised looking. Then my knees hurt and it spread over my body. At one point I was crippled with it. It finally went into remission. I took strong anti inflammatory prescription meds. Then when it was not as bad, got off them and would take up to 12 advils a day with my doctor's OK. My liver and stomach were able to handle it OK. He wanted to avoid putting me on steroids or pain meds. Then I had trouble with my stomach and couldn't take them any longer. Now I can tolerate two a day without stomach problems. I am mostly better but often have stiff ankles in the morning and some times stiff elbows too (during the winter).

I read last night that fish oil is a natural anti inflammatory and I am taking that now. I know that coconut oil is an anti-inflammatory too. They recommend three TBSP a day for my weight of 125. I haven't tried it yet. I buy off-brand advils in bottles of 100 at dollar store for cheap. I take two every day on a full stomach with some milk. My nurse practitioner sister advised staying off my swollen joints when they were bad because it will cause more damage to your joints. 
I don' know if what you describe could be gout, but some people swear that taking ten gin-soaked golden raisins a day will help.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas. I've been drinking water now for a few years. Used to be coffee and went straight to tea all the rest of the day. But now I don't get too far from a bottle of water.
I have gout I know, but I take care of it by drinking a glass of apple cider vinegar each day. Altho I've been slacking lately.
Today my knee is still swolen and still painful, but I can't not walk on it, my job requires me to be on my feet all day.
Been taking naproxin for the pain, I think thats what is in advil, and or aleve.
I'll live,,it just sucks to be me right now.
GH


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Was it the same side hip/knee on the left side? Maybe you are out of alignment which is putting pressure on that side causing joints to swell and ache?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to have a lot of trouble with gout....to the point that I couldn't't play the violin any more. It went away when I quit eating meat.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

You don't drink a glass of acv each day do you? You put acv in water, right? I've had a lot of the above symptoms. I have gout and have been told I have poly arthritis. Poly just means it travels around to different parts of the body. Never know from one day to the next where it will be.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Could be bursitis. I had that this summer and it was awful. Swollen, painful, and could barely walk on it.

You might want to see a doctor. You don't want permanent damage which is what could happen if you don't treat it appropriately....not all docs are bad.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Sandra Spiess said:


> You don't drink a glass of acv each day do you? *You put acv in water, right?* I've had a lot of the above symptoms. I have gout and have been told I have poly arthritis. Poly just means it travels around to different parts of the body. Never know from one day to the next where it will be.


 Yes,,, acv in a glass of water. Sorry bout that.

QUOTE=SageLady;6362603]Could be bursitis. I had that this summer and it was awful. Swollen, painful, and could barely walk on it.
 I'll check into "bursitis". Thanks
You might want to see a doctor. You don't want permanent damage which is what could happen if you don't treat it appropriately....*not all docs are bad*.[/QUOTE]

 I know,, just being stubborn.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

mekasmom said:


> *Was it the same side hip/knee on the left side?* Maybe you are out of alignment which is putting pressure on that side causing joints to swell and ache?


  You may be right. Left hip, and then my left knee.
 G


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You might see a chiropractor or a massage therapist to get yourself back into alignment.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Marshloft said:


> You may be right. Left hip, and then my left knee.
> G


 
That's exactly where my bursitis was - in my left hip and left knee at the same time. I already have arthritis there. It was so painful and I let it go on two months before I saw the doctor. I know, I was stupid. I didn't get any relief from my home remedies. She gave me a super duper drug that knocked it in a couple days....so thankful for some relief!


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

I have OA and that is the way I started out it moved to the other side in a few months so far I have both hips and a shoulder replaced my left knee is next 
good luck


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I hate to be a pain,,, but,,, I've attempted to stay off my knee all week end.
It does feel better pain wise,, but I can't get the swelling to go down.
Been taking naproxin for the pain, and an occasional ibuprophen.
Have no rhyme nor reason to alternate, just do.
I have a feeling, as tomorrow progresses,,, I'll be right back where I was.
GH


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

I would look at my diet, I'd probably do an elimination diet to see if something I was eating was causing the problem.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Marshloft said:


> Yes,,, acv in a glass of water. Sorry bout that.
> 
> QUOTE=SageLady;6362603]Could be bursitis. I had that this summer and it was awful. Swollen, painful, and could barely walk on it.
> I'll check into "bursitis". Thanks
> You might want to see a doctor. You don't want permanent damage which is what could happen if you don't treat it appropriately....*not all docs are bad*.


  I know,, just being stubborn.[/QUOTE]


I had radiating pain for over a year down my leg to where I could barely stand, but only occurred when going from sitting to standing. I put it off till it got so bad I had to go to dr. Had a herniated disc in my back pressing on nerve. Tried pt, yoga, shots, ibuprofen all to no avail because I waited to long. Had a better chance of nonsurgical recovery if I went in earlier.vinstead had surgery and still get pain if move certain ways, could be permanent because I was being stubborn tough guy. Go get it looked at, could be something simple and could be gone in a couple days.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Sparkie said:


> I would look at my diet, I'd probably do an elimination diet to see if something I was eating was causing the problem.


 I'm open to any dietary information you have.
As it stands for the next 4 weeks anyway,,, it has to either be cold, or heated in a microwave. Also,, my budget is limited to 120. a week, minus, gas to and from work, cigs, and beer.
Just being honest,,, flame away if you will,,, that doesn't take away the pain and swelling.
GH


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Marshloft said:


> Has anyone ever experienced pain in one joint yesterday,, to find another joint in pain today?
> Last week,, my hip joint was a tad painful,, I was able to walk,, but still in some pain. It lasted about four days total.
> Within a 2 day period, I started experiencing a pain in my left knee, just enough to get my attenton. Now,,, 3 days into this,,, my knee is swollen the size of my thigh. I have had to walk on it all day as per my job, so no getting out of that.
> I did nothing to hurt my hip,,, nor my knee joint.
> ...


My next question is ... do you have psoriasis? 

I had exactly the same thing happening to me for years. I thought I was going nuts and I am sure everyone around me thought that I was a hypochondriac or something. Finally it kept getting worse and worse and I went to a rhumatologist. I was diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis. It is an auto-immune type of arthritis and similar in many ways to rheumatoid arthritis. 

Basically what is happening in my body is that I get psoriasis lesions or blisters within my joint capsules. You can do nothing and wake up totally unable to move a knee or shoulder or hip. It is not symmetrical. It is worsened by using the affected joint. 

If this sounds like you, my best advice is to take care of that immune system! Low stress, plenty of rest, eat right, Vitamin D3 and B complex and get plenty of sunshine and fresh air. Exercise is wonderful IF you can do it. Swimming is best, but if you can walk then do it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The first thing I would do is take a sip of "Wormwood extract" or "black walnut extract" so as to clean out any possible worms/? you might have living in your body. (Oh yes, we humans do have them.) Then I would counter that with a supplement of Probiotic tablets to make sure the "good" bugs are still available for my digestive tract.

A change in diet is a must for most diseases now days, especially if one is eating the store-bought meats. 

Anything that will put (and help keep) moisture in your body (like Flaxseed "oil" and Fish Oil with mega-3s) will be helpful. I, personally, don't like water; however, I counter this by preparing an electrolyte drink that is tasty. It is created out of "raw" honey, apple cider vinegar, baking soda & a tad of sea salt. I also create a drink from the "leaves" (dried) of the Passion Flower plants David creates his extracts from. This is not only tasty (without additions of any kind) but is also a light sedative, which helps my nerves. (I create a "tincture", weaken it with a lot of water for daily use and at night drink a half a cup at full strength to sleep like a baby.)


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> I hate to be a pain,,, but,,, I've attempted to stay off my knee all week end.
> It does feel better pain wise,, but I can't get the swelling to go down.
> Been taking naproxin for the pain, and an occasional ibuprophen.
> Have no rhyme nor reason to alternate, just do.
> ...


Hi GH,
I hope you're feeling better. It's awful when you have to work while sick or hurt.
I didn't get any help from naproxin, but everyone's different. You could try taking 4 advils or ibuprophen/day to see if that helps at all. I wouldn't exceed the dosage without a Doctor's OK. Drink milk with it and have a full stomach if you take it.

Saying a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

VA Susan said:


> Hi GH,
> I hope you're feeling better. It's awful when you have to work while sick or hurt.
> I didn't get any help from naproxin, but everyone's different. You could try taking 4 advils or ibuprophen/day to see if that helps at all. I wouldn't exceed the dosage without a Doctor's OK. Drink milk with it and have a full stomach if you take it.
> 
> *Saying a prayer for you tonight*.


 Wow,,,, thank you so much.
I go back and forth between the naproxin and ibuprophen, for no realistic reason.
Today has been much better. Have to admit,,, this has lasted much much longer than any previous joint ailments.
No doctors unless I'm dieing, and not too sure about even then.
been to the Dr, twice in 15 years,,, and yes,, I would have died had I not.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Marshloft, glad you are doing better.

Naproxen always worked better for me than ibuprofen, but I used to alternate them too. I'm on a prescription anti-inflammatory now for my arthritis. It is strong, Etodolac, and works incredibly well for the pain and swelling....but of course I had to go to the doctor to get it.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

With my psoriatic arthritis I have been told to wrap meds. When I am really hurting I take a dose of good old Bayer aspirin and follow that two or three hours later with a dose of Tylenol and go back to the aspirin in the next two to three hour block. 

According to my doctor one is processed by the liver and the other is processed by the kidneys. By switching back and forth it causes less stress on the internal organs and you still get pretty good pain relief. 

BTW even though I have done everything I can for many years to deal with this stuff and I am a person used to being very active and outdoors, this stuff has changed the way I have to live my life. I am still as active as possible, but I can no longer work an outside job and on many days I have to have the assistance of my service dog just to get around. 

I am also not fond of doctors and meds, but I even did try two of their "miracle drugs" before resigning myself to my new circumstances. They didn't work.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Marshloft said:


> Wow,,,, thank you so much.
> I go back and forth between the naproxin and ibuprophen, for no realistic reason.
> Today has been much better. Have to admit,,, this has lasted much much longer than any previous joint ailments.
> No doctors unless I'm dieing, and not too sure about even then.
> been to the Dr, twice in 15 years,,, and yes,, I would have died had I not.


So glad that you are doing better! You must be from hardy stock.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

VA Susan said:


> So glad that you are doing better! You must be from hardy stock.


 LOL,,, how bout "stubborn", and refuse to be sick for more than one day at a time.
Several years ago,, I was sleeping, woke in the middle of the night feeling like I was about to throw up. A couple times I sat up straight thinking I need to get to the bathroom.
But, finally,,, I just said,, Lord,,, I don't have time to be sick,, please take care of it. I slept soundly for the rest of the night.
I'll get over this,,, just taking longer than normal.
Thanks for all your help, and that goes for anyone that chimed in, I do appreciate it.
GH


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

After a couple nights waking up in the middle of the night, not being able to move my knee in any position to aleviate the pain. I'm think I have another case of gout.
Couple years ago, I discovered I had it after some serious pain in my toe joints and working its way up to my ankle joint. After several days being on crutches, I started drinking the acv cocktail.
The pain I've felt the last couple nights is very simular, in fact,,, just like what I experienced before.
So,, tonight, I've started my acv cocktails again.
The only difference this time seems to be the swelling that won't go down.
Never experienced the swelling before, but the same pain brings back memories.
So,,, hopefully,,, by monday,,, I'll be back on my way to normal.
GH


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Gout usually only effects the feet. ankles and knees. I thought you said you were also having problems with your hips too?

If it truly IS gout then eliminating red meat for a few days is supposed to help. Also totally stop any alcohol for a while.

Honestly what you are describing really sounds like the psoriatic arthritis that I have.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

One more suggestion. When I am down this is my go to goose grease. http://www.absorbine.com/products/muscle-care/veterinary-liniment-gel I buy them three bottles at a time and it keeps me moving.

Massage it in and apply a hot steamy towel and then blanket that if you want the best effect. Careful this stuff is strong. It works miracles!


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Farmfresh said:


> Gout usually only effects the feet. ankles and knees. I thought you said you were also having problems with your hips too?
> 
> If it truly IS gout then eliminating red meat for a few days is supposed to help. Also totally stop any alcohol for a while.
> 
> Honestly what you are describing really sounds like the psoriatic arthritis that I have.


Yes,,, I had a problem with my hip just days before my knee started acting up. So I put 2 and 2 together and thought somehow it was a connection.
But the last couple nights reminded me of the pain I had a couple years ago, of not being able to move to the left, to the right, up, down, or anything.
I'm grabbing at straws here. I have nothing to lose, plus,,, a little acv cocktail woill do me good anyhows.
I'm obviously having joint problems...I'm not thinking clearly, I have to do something, even if its wrong.
And no,,,, I can't go to the dr. I just can't
What is psoriatic arthritis? 
GH


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Farmfresh said:


> One more suggestion. When I am down this is my go to goose grease. http://www.absorbine.com/products/muscle-care/veterinary-liniment-gel I buy them three bottles at a time and it keeps me moving.
> 
> Massage it in and apply a hot steamy towel and then blanket that if you want the best effect. Careful this stuff is strong. It works miracles!


 I do remember about liniment when I was younger. You;re right,,, not to be messed with on the wrong parts of the anatomy.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/psoriatic-arthritis/DS00476/DSECTION=symptoms

Psoriatic arthritis is an autoimmune disease. It is a type of psoriasis. Regular psoriasis usually appears as rough red patches on your skin. In this type of arthritis the lesions actually appear on the inside - on the joint capsules. 

I have flair ups in odd joints. For example I first may swell on a left hip, then two days later my shoulder will swell, then my knee and so on. Like gout you usually have pain in the toes and legs, but lower back pain is also very common. In advanced stages your fingers and toes look like sausages, your nails can get weird and the skin on your toes and fingers gets thick and callousy. 

My knee was horrible for a long while to the point that I HAD to have it drained with a needle and a cortisone injection. I can put up with a lot of pain, but it was unbearable. Lower back, hip and shoulders in addition to hands and feet are my favorite swollen places these days. It is a big pain because about the time you get used to limping on one side or favoring one arm then another joint decides to puff up and break.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Farmfresh said:


> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/psoriatic-arthritis/DS00476/DSECTION=symptoms
> 
> Psoriatic arthritis is an autoimmune disease. It is a type of psoriasis. Regular psoriasis usually appears as rough red patches on your skin. In this type of arthritis the lesions actually appear on the inside - on the joint capsules.
> 
> ...


 I see how the symptoms can be simular.
So,,, what have you done to alleviate the pain, and or,, the progressive swelling/joint pain?


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

First understand I have a very severe case. I am 49 and have been dealing with this in some form or another since I was about 35. It was off and on at first, but became so severe that I have been seeing specialists since 2007. Currently I am disabled from it.

In the past I have gone the regular medical route. They treated me with some hard core drugs. I was on methotrexate which I had a severe reaction too and had trouble breathing. Then they had me on leflunomide for over a year. That seemed to work well ... until I started losing feeling in my feet. I had a reaction to that drug similar to heavy metal poisoning and ended up with permanent nerve damage and neuropathy in both feet. Steroids DO help, but of course steroids over long term have loads of side effects. 

So ... Now I have gone back to the basics. This ultimately is an auto immune disorder, so I am treating my immune system. I am getting more rest, lowered the stress levels as much as possible, taking B complex and D3 supplements, trying to eat better, trying to swim regularly (walking or biking is hard to impossible with the neuropathy) and desperately trying to kick my high fructose corn syrup/ soda habits. AND ... that approach is working! 

I feel much better most of the time. I have flair ups sometimes so bad I am almost immobile for a few days, but it goes back to normal faster and they are fewer and farther between. Some days I feel almost like my old self and those are dangerous days for me. I am a person that used to really push and try to get a lot accomplished. If I have a great day and revert back to those old ways I am almost guaranteed to be broke down for several following days. 

I can not stress enough lowering stress levels and resting. 

When you are sore and swollen you end up making a choice. Sit and recover for a day or two - maybe doing really nothing - and get better or get worse and worse for weeks until you are totally down and out for a long haul. The less I move a swollen joint the faster it heals and gets better. The more stress I have (and I used to work with children with behavior disorders believe me - I had stress) the sicker I am. Chickens and a good garden in the sun figure highly into the healing plan.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok,,, I've given myself enough time to heal normally.
Thinking it could be gout, taking my acv tonic for a week, ibuprophen, naproxin is being eaten like candy.
I give up, I can't handle the pain any longer.
I've decided a dr is in order. What I can't afford is to pay a dr to tell me I need to see a specialist, and then have 2 dr's office visits.
With the cash I have in hand,, I can afford to see a Dr. But,, only one Dr.
Searching thru the yellow pages,,, I see nothing with the exception of a specialty field including sports Dr's.
That looks like big bucks to me.
I bought a knee brace yesterday, used it yesterday and today. I think that was a mistake. At the end of the day, I finally take it off to just relax, and when I attempt to walk, I'm in more pain now than I was 2 weeks ago.
Any suggestions?
GH


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

At this point - go to the ER. You are going to permanently damage your joint/joints. Sounds to me like you have some type of autoimmune disorder - Rheumatoid Arthritis comes to mind more than anything. Get yourself help. It will only get worse.... ER will treat you and then refer you to whatever doc/specialist you need to see. Yep, you are going to have to spend some money or wreck your body - your choice.

Praying for you!!


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

My dad went through this (in his wrist and thumb) first one side then the other. My brother and I took him to the urgent care on a Sunday..they drew blood and called him Monday to say his white counts were very elevated, but no gout ( another PA at same clinic dx'd him with gout without blood work a year prior). He had a Dr appointment on that Thursday, he died Wedensday night. We have no idea what was causing the high white count because we were so upset over his passing we forgot and no autopsy was done. His knees would swell at times also..The pain was vey bad. 

GO TO THE DR>>>PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

Most regular doctors should be able to diagnose arthritis or other auto-immune disorders. They can test for anti nuclear antibodies (auto immune problem indicators) with a simple blood test but you need to ask for it. 

As far as knee braces are concerned I have tried them all but only one is worth a ----. It it the same one that was prescribed by my husband's sports medicine surgeon after his surgery. 
http://profchoice.com/i-7261682-professionals-choice-miracle-knee-support.html

This one works and is amazing. I mean it!


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

Gout can be in any joint. My husband has gout. He gets it in his toes, knees, elbows, fingers and back. Any joint can be affected. The crystals can build up anywhere. He drinks tart cherry juice about three times a week to keep it manageable. I hope you went to the doc to see what the cause of your swelling is. Hope they check for a blood clot too.
Feel better soon.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Marshloft, how are you doing by now?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm hoping you found some answers and relief from your pain already.

Have you ever thought you could have developed a lactose or gluten intolerance? 
Both can cause arthritic like pain and swelling and the pain goes away within a couple days of eliminating one or the other and sometimes both from your diet.

Also sometimes you could get water on the knee and the dr. will draw it out and make the joint feel better.


----------

